# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آزاد یا بین الملل

## sunrise370

سلام به همگی
من ارشد آزاد سم شناسی و بیوشیمی بین الملل بهشتی قبول شدم.بشدت سر دو‌راهیم.کدومو انتخاب کنم بنظرتون؟؟

----------

